# Logmaster LM-1



## CodyC (May 16, 2015)

The Logmaster LM1 is a 4-post manual mill with the wheels and bearings inside the posts. The bearing shaft is supported on both ends. It's built like a tank but the design precludes having doors on the band wheel guards that open outward to change bands. Instead, the LM1 has covers over each band wheel which must be removed to change the band, along with a central upper cover between the wheels.

I was mulling having the covers hinged at the bottom with a removable pin and secured at the top with a removable pin. That would allow pulling the top pin and tilting the cover down to change bands. The bottom pin could also be pulled if completely removing the cover was necessary. I may leave the center cover as-is or try to have it hinged so that it can be flipped up out of the way for band changes. All three of the covers have two T-handle nuts each that have to be removed before the covers can be lifted off. Since it's my first mill, I initially didn't think it was a big deal but the more I change bands, the less I like the design.

Does anyone else here run a LM1 and have you modified the band wheel covers in any way? Know of anyone who has done so?

I also posted this over at Arboristsite. I would have posted on the Forestry Forum, too, but Jeff banned me from it a while back. Oh well. LOL


----------



## DavidDobbs (May 16, 2015)

I have never been up close to a logmaster. Any chance you have a picture of how the covers are now?
I have a EZ Boardwalk that the covers are real simple. My mill is at the farm or I would post a better picture of it. I found one but it is not s close up. You can see the two pins sticking up then it has a rubber strap / latch that hold them in place. Super simple.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## CodyC (May 17, 2015)

I'm at work for the next 16 days but here's a pic from their website.


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 17, 2015)

That's a pretty cool looking mill.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DavidDobbs (May 17, 2015)

Oh my my them are some guards WOW!

I totally understand now why you would want to change them.


----------



## Kevin (May 17, 2015)

Logmasters are built in Texas and yes they are massive machines way over built. You could probably tow one behind your truck without the trailer package and not hurt a thing lol.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------

